
Go Structs for Database Tables and Relations, a Faustian Bargain - bradpeabody
https://peabody.io/post/go-structs-for-database-tables-and-relations/
======
bradpeabody
This is more or less the exact discussion I had with a co-worker recently on
structuring large database-driven projects in Go. It would be interesting to
hear how other people have decided to represent their database entities and
corresponding relationships in Go.

